# Interesting set of Quest Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was contacted by a dude who took these in on trade for services rendered. Was trying to dig up some info on them. Appear to be a promotional set manufactured in 1985 for the Quest Atak 2 brand. Kind of cool. Never been played and in original form fitting cases. Thought I would post some pics because they are unusual. Quest guitars themselves are virtually worthless. Found a few that went for $75 and $100 but these would probably fetch a little more than that


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Huh, how about that - nice set! Should probably be left together and stuck in the closet another 25 years (maybe oil up some moving parts first) to realize any big value. Wonder what the set would be worth today?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> Huh, how about that - nice set! Should probably be left together and stuck in the closet another 25 years (maybe oil up some moving parts first) to realize any big value. Wonder what the set would be worth today?


Like I told him, hard to say. The brand itself carries almost no value on the used market but since these are a set and virtually in unused condition there has to be some value. I recommended eBay to him to get the widest audience. He is from the states so better chance. He is not a player. Just took them in on trade


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are cool with the Japanese motif.

They appear to be made by Vantage, scroll down the page...

http://www.matsumoku.org/models/vantage/vantage.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> Those are cool with the Japanese motif.
> 
> They appear to be made by Vantage, scroll down the page...
> 
> http://www.matsumoku.org/models/vantage/vantage.html


Yes, from what I can determine they came out of the Matsumoku factory along with Vantage, Aria and about a dozen other entry level brands. At one time they were called Quest by Vantage and then moved on to Quest.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

someone gave a quest bass to a buddy of mine last night. i was wondering if anyone had any info on it.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

On an off chance why enquire with Vintage Guitar mag. I would expect they have access to rafts of experts who might be able to give you some sort of idea.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Those look pretty badass! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the ones in the o/p are super cool looking.


----------



## Treece6869 (Mar 1, 2021)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Was contacted by a dude who took these in on trade for services rendered. Was trying to dig up some info on them. Appear to be a promotional set manufactured in 1985 for the Quest Atak 2 brand. Kind of cool. Never been played and in original form fitting cases. Thought I would post some pics because they are unusual. Quest guitars themselves are virtually worthless. Found a few that went for $75 and $100 but these would probably fetch a little more than that


Any idea if he still has them? I would be interested in buying.


----------

